# DWA in Surrey



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone know how much a DWA license is in Surrey?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Have a look on your local councils website. I just had a look on Surrey Councils website for you but it doesnt give a price for the whole area. 

It should tell you on the website of your local council, if not just give them a ring.


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

Spuddy said:


> Have a look on your local councils website. I just had a look on Surrey Councils website for you but it doesnt give a price for the whole area.
> 
> It should tell you on the website of your local council, if not just give them a ring.


where on the website !!!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

I found it in less than 30 seconds, and Ive never been on their site before. 

Surrey County Council Homepage >>>


On the left hand side it says "A-Z of Services", click "D". >>>


The second link down says "Dangerous Animals, Licenses for keeping animals" ..click that and wehey! .. You get linked here...

Licences for keeping animals



But like I said you need your specific local council, of whatever town or city you live in.




Also, manners cost nothing.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> I found it in less than 30 seconds, and Ive never been on their site before.
> 
> Surrey County Council Homepage >>>
> 
> ...


Excellent help - yes, a please and a thank you would have been nice! :blush:

Surrey is a big area you need to be specific as to your own local authority/council.

To the OP as you are still at school according to your profile you would not be able to have a licence.


----------

